# Penn Jigmaster



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I know it isn't designed for it, but does anyone know if it would be possible to use a jigmaster on a surf rod (12')? I know it doesn't have brakes or magnetic control, but does the spool spin too fast or would it be easily controllable?


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Ive seen people use jigmasters for that purpose and I have thrown one a few times a little hard to control. If you havent purchased it yet take a look at the squidder. About the same price and if you practice with it you can cast a mile but it takes alot of practice. Its probably a little easier to control, but control is a relative word when talking about a squidder. Anyone who owns one will understand what Im talking about........tight lines.........geo


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Husky,

I can bring my Penn Jigmaster 505 HS to the cleanup and you can check it out before you buy. I think the high speed is 5:1. It was my primary party boat rod for jigging for tuna in San Diego on my 7'rod. I have used it for surfcasting as well on my 12' Ugly. It casts well but you need an educated thumb to use it. 

Feel free to use it as long as you want for $5.00 per day.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

well, I ask because I already bought one. An overzealous clicker on ebay. I found a reel and clicked on the link. I then put in a bid and confirmed the bid without actually looking at the details. Funny thing is I had clicked on the reel beneath the one I actually wanted. So now I will be the owner of a brand new in the box Penn Jigmaster. Not sure that's a good thing. Time will tell.


----------



## Barracuda (Aug 30, 2001)

You should check with Gowge on the Florida Surffishing board. He's got pictures and instructions on how to install your own mags and make the Jigmaster a lot easier to control.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks. What I found seems to make me think a 505 jigmaster can be converted, but perhaps a 500 can't?


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

I use a jigmaster on my heaver. It will cast a mile BUT will also blow up like you would not believe. If you start slowly and educate your thumb it will work great for you. And it holds something 400yds. of line. You can improve it a little with Smooth Drags drag washers.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have been Using a Jigmaster since the mid 1970's the reel has been rebuilt once in that time period. It has landed many fish. Your form will be good once you learn to throw it. The Aluminium Spools are much better than thg shinny metal ones. If it is new it should have the Alum. Both reels can be maged. I run 25-30lb test lineon the reel so the line does not work it's way between the spool and sideplate. Good reels.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

husky,
if ya dont want the jigmaster, i'll be happy to take it off ya hands.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Well, topsailbum, I spooled it up but haven't used it yet.
Do you have anything you'd like to offer up as a trade for the jigmaster? 
It seems like a good reel, but I really don't need it.


----------



## shogun (Jan 24, 2003)

I also have a jigmaster that I'd like to modify by adding magnetic brakes. I have an aluminum spool. I can't understand how magnets, if installed on the sideplate, would act to slow the spinning spool. Can someone please explain in layman's terms?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I always sucked at physics, but I have used magnets on the fridge. Magnets attract (stick to) metal. If the spool is metal, then the magnets are going to attract the spool--which will slow the spool down in free spin.
Is this correct?


----------



## Barracuda (Aug 30, 2001)

I don't know much physics either, but happily this question has been answered, in layman's terms, elsewhere on the net. The principle is actually not magnetic attraction, but something called "eddy current." You can read about how this controls casting reels, as well as learn a thing or two about magging reels on your own, here:
http://tinyurl.com/btt8 

(Unfortunately, not all the pictures seem to be visible, but the text is pretty clear.)


----------



## shogun (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Barracuda for the very informative post.


----------

